# Facebook support Group



## johnsnow (Jan 13, 2015)

I would just like to promote a new facebook support Group, Stronger than fear, Fighting Anxiety. anyone is welcome. just drop my name at the Door lol and I'm Andrew.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

johnsnow said:


> I would just like to promote a new facebook support Group, Stronger than fear, Fighting Anxiety. anyone is welcome. just drop my name at the Door lol and I'm Andrew.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------

